# Last Weeks Action at the HRBT



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

Went out Wednesday night from 9p.m. till 3a.m. Lots of flounder, 48 in all, but not very many large ones(kept one 18"). Few puppy drum with one slot size(he went back though), lots of grey trout(kept 2 at 16 and 17"). The stripers woke up around 2a.m. after everybody left and the action was on, one on every cast(didn't even have to change my Gulp that I was using for jigging). Caught 70 some(lost count) most were between 16-24", but the larger ones were sort of skinny. However, since I was catching so many I could be picky, kept 2 really fat ones at 20 and 21". Went out again Saturday morning for flounder and managed 27, but they were all small, so I tried the deeper water around the tunnel. Caught about a dozen stripers in the 16-20" range and a few blues as well(everything went back, though). Nice weather so I can't complain too much


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hmmm... 70 stripers and 48 flouders... wow, were you out all night? thats 118 fish total. If you were out for five hours that is fish almost every three minutes... interesting...


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

He is the "king" of the HRBT.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

That is not unusual for the HRBT. Dont believe me, then go there and see for yourself. 

It is literally shooting fish in a barrell.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Not much on night fishing .Can one catch them there from early in the morning and through the daylight hours?


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

He caught over 40 fish on Saturday in the daylight. I got 15 stipers, 3 blues and 1 flounder early Saturday as well.


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

I have two spots that I catch flounder. They are so thick out there I could have caught a 100. However, latlely most have been small. I spent the first 3-3.5 hours trying to catch a decent size flounder, but all except one was undersized. Also, during that span I caught a dozen or so greys and several puppy drum along with 10 or so stripers. When the stripers turn on out there, anybody that has ever seen it, knows it's a fish on every cast, as soon as it hits the water. And don't worry if the fish throws the hook, there will be one right there to pick it up. If you have never tried it you should do yourself a favor and get out there. When I fish, I keep enough to feed my family one meal, so most of the fishing I do is for sport(and I do fish alot). That's also why I like to use light tackle, no treble hooks, small presentation. The flounder are more spread out during the daylight hours and tend to stay under the bridge as well as just inside the two spans on the ocean side. During the night hours they mostly stay in the lightline on the ocean side. Right now the stripers are most active at night, the ones that I have caught during the day have been in the deeper waters around the tunnel, most suspended in the middle. So, if you want to catch 50,100plus fish, put in the time and you will find out just how easy it can be this time of year


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

wow... HRBT is where it is... I'm going to have to tag along someday...


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

SeaSalt the last time I said that to someone they said "what are you waiting for aren't getting any younger".


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

don't forget your spec rigs when you go there, that way you can double up on some casts. if your in it for the sport, you might as well have two on at a time


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Where do you launch your kayak to get to HRBT. Forrest, what type of kayak do you have. I've been fishing mostly across the CBBT on the National Wildlife Refuge. It is nice and isolated there and I've caught some nice fish, but no where the action you are talking about. I've just started to fish from a high end inflatable kayak (SeaEagle). However, I like the experience so much, I may buy a hobie on a moments notice.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Also, what type of gulp do you use. I've used the green strips and a curly tail. Some success with the green strip, but none with the curly tail/jig combo.


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a Wilderness 140 and I launch from the public boat ramp in Ocean View(W. Spit). I like the chartuse Gulps(4") as well as the cigar minnow(3"). Over the summer the peeler crab worked great as well. Buy a kayak, you'll never regret the experience.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks for the info. on the Gulp Forrest. I have a brochure on both the Wilderness Tarpon and Hobie. I'll make a decision on one soon maybe tomorrow. My SeaEagle is the best inflatable on the market, but mobility is limited. Hope to see you sometimes around HRBT.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Forrest
I been wanting to do atleast 1 fishn trip out there before it gets to cold for my old bones so I was wondern if towen *which means watching* an old fat man waddle behind ya might be out of the question,,,, heard I was fun to be around or was that they laugh when I come around  either way wanna see if we could hook up and do some fishn before frost sets in on my old bones.
Tarp-140 with fat-man on top


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

Shooter, sounds good to me. I am hitting Little Creek this morning and then heading down to OBX for a long weekend of fishing. Next week looks good though(except Monday), let me know a good day for you. Hopefuly a few flounder might still be around. Forrest


----------

